# Garlic Garni



## jkath (Apr 28, 2005)

*I use this stuff a lot, and it occurred to me that maybe you guys might be interested in it too. I get a ton of it each year at the Harvest Festival  (travels throughout the western united states each fall). It's also from the place where they have the yearly garlic festival - YUM!*



http://store.yahoo.com/garlicfestival/garligarni.html


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks jkath!


----------



## pdswife (Apr 29, 2005)

We use it too!  It's wonderful on toast.


----------

